# Tuning Forks to Diagnose Broken Bones



## SurvivalNut (Nov 13, 2008)

Just heard of this, (have never broken a bone or had a child break one). But my grandchildren (their Mom's really) always fear me thumping a toe or finger from the end to see if it is broken, (Hey, they asked me if it was broken, so I "test")

Just heard this performed by a Doctor on friend who couldn't afford x-rays. I read a research paper this old fashioned method it is 89% effective as compared to imaging but is less effective on toes and more effective on ribs and long bones. 

Apparently the sound waves normally carry through the bone. In a break or fracture the stops there and agitates the nerve endings causing a painful diagnosis. 

You tone test a clean spot and then the suspected break to compare. 

Don't know where I've been not knowing about this, but I just added a "C" tuning fork to my fixed location med kit for $6. (I heard A or C is best, the doctor used a C in 128)

Anyone with layman experience with this method?


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I have a book on medical practices from the U.S. Civil War era that describes the "necessary items in the bags of both Physiks & Chirurgeons" and tuning forks were included.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

SurvivalNut said:


> Just heard of this, (have never broken a bone or had a child break one). But my grandchildren (their Mom's really) always fear me thumping a toe or finger from the end to see if it is broken, (Hey, they asked me if it was broken, so I "test")
> 
> Just heard this performed by a Doctor on friend who couldn't afford x-rays. I read a research paper this old fashioned method it is 89% effective as compared to imaging but is less effective on toes and more effective on ribs and long bones.
> 
> ...


I've had it used on me to see if I had a cracked skull.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

I have read of this. The tuning forks must be a particular frequency, Magus has it right. If you can get a copy of Marice King's books on Surgery in Developing Countries (written for the UN back a ways, but extremely useful) Vol I or II, he also has one on anesthesia and one on Medical Laboratory set ups you will find many fascinating austere medical procedures very well explained, from how to make a set of operating room lights from auto headlights mounted on a wood frame, to how to make your own sterile saline. These books all pre-suppose NO ELECTRICITY is available, which to me makes them most valuable. You can still find them in used bookstores (they are out of print now). I was intrigued on all the make-it-yourself items described. Especially the surgical suction unit from a 'lorry tyre pump' which was foot operated.


----------



## goatlady (Nov 7, 2011)

Amazon has Vol. I http://www.amazon.co.uk/Primary-Surgery-Non-Trauma-Vol/dp/0192616943

They also have Vol II and the Anesthesia volume; just scroll down the above page.


----------



## jeremiyah (Feb 13, 2009)

SurvivalNut said:


> Just heard of this, (have never broken a bone or had a child break one). But my grandchildren (their Mom's really) always fear me thumping a toe or finger from the end to see if it is broken, (Hey, they asked me if it was broken, so I "test")
> 
> Just heard this performed by a Doctor on friend who couldn't afford x-rays. I read a research paper this old fashioned method it is 89% effective as compared to imaging but is less effective on toes and more effective on ribs and long bones.
> 
> ...


Cats purr at about 50 Hz; some higher, some lower (I mean all cats, not just house-cats) It has been said Doctors used to say;
"Throw a cat in a room full of folks with broken bones, and the bones will heal."


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

My buddy is a Chiropractor some of you met at the last meet up.
Dr. Hank Miller has a couple of tuning forks in different frequencies.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

I bought the books. I can resist anything but an old book or a unique prepper book.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

goatlady said:


> Amazon has Vol. I http://www.amazon.co.uk/Primary-Surgery-Non-Trauma-Vol/dp/0192616943
> 
> They also have Vol II and the Anesthesia volume; just scroll down the above page.


I have all of them plus his book on setting up a medical lab in 3rd world countries in my austere medical library...fascinating!


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

A tuning fork came in my assessment kit I had to buy for nursing school. It is for diagnosing broken bones. It is much thicker than what I consider a normal tuning fork. We have not done this in our skills lab yet but I have the lab on Monday and can ask my instructor to walk me through the process a little early out of interest. I'll see if I can get it down and report back specifics.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> A tuning fork came in my assessment kit I had to buy for nursing school. It is for diagnosing broken bones. It is much thicker than what I consider a normal tuning fork. We have not done this in our skills lab yet but I have the lab on Monday and can ask my instructor to walk me through the process a little early out of interest. I'll see if I can get it down and report back specifics.


Can't wait! I have a 16 month old boy with no fear of falling or heights so I'm sure I will be needing this skill. That would sure beat sitting in the ER for hours waiting on x- rays.


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

tsrwivey said:


> Can't wait! I have a 16 month old boy with no fear of falling or heights so I'm sure I will be needing this skill. That would sure beat sitting in the ER for hours waiting on x- rays.


You are just going to self refer to an orthopedic surgeon or set it yourself? While you can avoid an ER in simple nondisplaced factures you would risk taking a simple fracture that could potentially be splinted and treated with 6 weeks of no weight bearing and make it a surgical open reduction internal fixation by inappropriate diagnosis.

Also remember that children tend to greenstick fracture... tuning fork wont help you there.


----------

